# A Pictorial Tour of RAF Museum, Cosford.



## Airframes (Mar 1, 2012)

*Introduction*.

Following on from a similar pictorial tour of Duxford last year, here's a tour of the 'second' RAF Museum at Cosford, UK.
Situated near the small town of Shifnal, not far from Telford in the County of Shropshire, the museum is located on an active RAF airfield. The base opened during the 'expansion period' of the RAF in the 1930s, as a Technical Training School, which purpose it still fulfils today.
Following the opening of the 'main' RAF Museum at Hendon, London, in November 1972, it was decided to centralise storage of what were known as 'Reserve Collections', scattered around various RAF airfields in the UK, which comprised a large number of aircraft, vehicles and other artefacts, which rarely saw the light of day. This eventually led to a storage facility being maintained at Stafford, and a second Museum facility being opened on the Cosford site in May 1979. This allowed a large number of valuable, and in many cases extremely rare aircraft, to be put on public display on one site, as well as the provision of a Restoration Facility. Here, aircraft and other exhibits undergo essential maintenance, preservation and, in cases of new exhibits, restoration as required.
With this organisation, exhibits can be presented in clean, un-cluttered conditions, and are also regularly rotated between the Cosford site and the main Museum at Hendon. (see elsewhere on the forum for news of the Dornier Do17 restoration project.)
Over the years, the facilities have been enlarged and improved, with the recent additions of a new Visitors Centre and a stunning, modern building which houses the 'Cold War' exhibition, of which more later.
Entrance to the Museum and its facilities is FREE, although there is a small charge for car parking, currently £3 for the full day. A visit to the Museum's web-site will provide lots of detailed information, including virtual tours of the main collections, past history and suggestions but, in brief, if you intend to visit the Museum, allow at least 5 to 6 hours for a worthwhile tour - and even at that, you will not get to see everything!

*The Tour*

On arrival, whether by car or coach, visitors enter the Museum via the Visitors Centre, where the Reception desk can be found, who's friendly staff can provide any information required, as well as brochures and guides. Also available are wheel-chairs and electric buggies for use by disabled visitors, and these are free of charge. This modern, light and airy building also houses the main restaurant, conference facilities, toilets etc, and a small display of flying kit in the main corridor. Access to all areas is via paved pathways, all of which are smooth, and disabled access is fundamental, with all hangars and galleries having automatic doors. Picnic areas are also situated in various parts of the site.
Passing down the main corridor, visitors exit into the first outdoor display area, before entering the main exhibition hangar, which houses displays covering the History of the RAF, Test Flight and War Planes.
My first aim on entering, was to obtain some detail shots of the Me410 and Dinah, for Andy and Glenn, before turning my attention to the rest of the exhibits. As with the Duxford tour, I'll post a group of shots at a time, with descriptions and background, as the pictorial tour proceeds throughout the whole Museum.

*PIC 1*. The Main Entrance to the Visitors Centre.
*PIC 2.* Visitors are greeted by a large, easy to follow diagram of the facilities and exhibitions.
*PICS 3 and 4*. Exhibits in the main access corridor include a large-scale model of a Sopwith camel, and cases displaying flying clothing from various eras.
*PIC 5*. The first outdoors exhibit, a HS Dominie, military variant of the HS125 'biz-jet'.
*PIC 6.* Former Royal Dutch Navy Neptune.
*PIC 7*. Entrance to the first double hangar and the main exhibitions.
*PICS 8 and 9*. One of the stars. Me410A-1/U2, Werke Nr. 420430, one of only two left from 1,160 built, the other being a A-2/U1, at the NASM, USA. This aircraft had served with 2/ZG26 at one time, the unit codes and insignia being found under later markings. Built by Messerschmitt at Augsburg, it was surrendered after being flown to Vaerlose, Denmark, in May 1945. I'll post some detail shots later, which were specifically obtained for Andy, following an advance request to the Museum (as were detail shots of the Dinah), and I'd like to thank the Museum's Assistant Curator, Clare Carr, and the hangar attendant, Ian, for their generous help and information.
The aircraft is currently undergoing maintenance and anti-corrosion inspection, which made for some interesting, and rare, opportunities to obtain the close-up images normally unobtainable to the general public.
*PICS 10 and 11*. Again, permission had been granted to cross the 'barrier' (actually very low, floor level rails), to gain access to otherwise unseen areas of the sole surviving Mitsubishi Ki- 46 'Dinah', and again, this aircraft was under maintenance and anti-corrosion inspection. My guide, Ian, showed me evidence of black, sandy dust found inside areas of the airframe, and we agreed this was possibly volcanic sand or coral.
*PIC 12. *The Kawasaki Ki-100-1b, built at the Kagamighara factory in June 1945.

I'll post more pics tomorrow but, meanwhile, I hope you enjoy the first part of the tour.


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 1, 2012)

Ooooh, I'm going to enjoy this one; I loved visiting Cosford when I lived in the UK, especially the experimental aircraft and prototypes. Great start! Good to see the Ki-100 back there and out of Milestons at Hendon - didn't really belong there.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 1, 2012)

Good start to the post Terry and thanks once again for the excellent detail shots!


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes, great start Terry. I can tell I'm really going to enjoy this.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks guys, and you're more than welcome Andy.
Glenn, I sent you a PM re your detail shots of the Dinah - need your e-mail address mate!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 1, 2012)

Excellent shots Terry!!! Those are great!!!!  I really like the shots of the Me-410!


----------



## A4K (Mar 2, 2012)

Great pics Terry!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 2, 2012)

I wish the Me 410 had been at Hendon. I have not been to Cosford, but hit up Hendon when I was in London the last time 2 years ago.


----------



## rochie (Mar 2, 2012)

nice start Terry, give me a shout if you think you've missed anything and i'll e-mail you with any pics to help fill a gap !!!

just realised thats me stood in front of the Dinah, could of photo shopped me a bit mate !!!!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'll post some more later tonight.
Karl, I was going to 'Photoshop' a Japanese uniform onto you !!


----------



## rochie (Mar 2, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Thanks guys, I'll post some more later tonight.
> Karl, I was going to 'Photoshop' a Japanese uniform onto you !!



He,He at least i'm the right hight !!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2012)

Good shots Terry! Looking forward to the rest.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 2, 2012)

Really nice pics Terry, looking forward to more


----------



## Airframes (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks chaps.
Carrying on with the tour of the 'War Planes' exhibition, here are a few more of the fine collection.
*PICS 1 and 2.* DH Mosquito TT35. This aircraft was built as a B35 (bomber), and later converted to the TT35 (Target Tug) configuration. By the early 1960s, it was serving in this role with the CAACU at Exeter, and was one of five airworthy Mosquitoes which appeared in the movie "633 Squadron". It is displayed in the markings of Guy Gibson's MkXX, AZ-E, in which he lost his life on a Pathfinder mission in September 1944.
*PIC 3.* Avro Lincoln B2. Ordered as the proposed Lancaster IV, the type was so changed from the original specification that it was re-named Lincoln. This particular aircraft, and this corner of the hangar, are reputed to be haunted, with a number of staff over the years experiencing strange sights and sounds. At one stage not too many years ago, the local Radio Station set up and left recording gear inside the Lincoln. The results of the subsequent recording were puzzling, being a series of creaks, clicks and other clearly distinguishable noises. Eventually, a former Lincoln crew member identified the sounds, in the correct sequence, of the switches, levers and so on, being moved, ready for engine start up!
*PIC 4*. FMA 1A58 Pucara. Captured during the Falklands war, and shipped to the UK, this aircraft underwent a series of handling and evaluation trials, before being re-painted in it's former Argentine colours, and being put on display.
*PIC 5.* Hawker Hind, one of a small number used by the Afghan forces in the 1930s.
*PICS 6 and 7.* Consolidated PBY-6A Catalina, formerly of the Royal Danish Airforce, based at Vaerlose on ASR duties.
*PIC 8.* DH Venom FB4.
*PIC 9.* N.A. P51D-25NA Mustang. This aircraft was originally restored in the USA but, on arrival in the UK, it was fully restored to the high standard required by the RAF Museum, by the team at RAF St. Athan, with a number of parts having to be manufactured.
*PICS 10 and 11*. Hawker Hurricane MkIIc, one of the final production batch, in the 'LF' series of serial numbers.
*PIC 12*. A nice display showing the evolution of the Spitfire armament.

Thanks again for your kind comments, and I'll post another series of pics over the weekend.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 2, 2012)

Excellent photos Terry! Every time I see a Mosquito I fall more in love with them.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks Aaron.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm going to have to build a Mossy.


----------



## woljags (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks for showing your pics Terry


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 2, 2012)

Another place on my list of places to go when I get over to England. Keep the pictures coming Terry!


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 2, 2012)

Good ones Terry!


----------



## Maximowitz (Mar 3, 2012)

Excellent!


----------



## brucejscott (Mar 3, 2012)

Great shots Terry. Looks like you had fun. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 3, 2012)

Good shots Terry! Keep them coming.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 3, 2012)

Superb pictures and subjects Terry, keep'em coming.


----------



## Hotntot (Mar 4, 2012)

Great pix.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks chaps, good to know you're enjoying the pics.
Continuing with the last batch from the 'Warplanes' exhibits, and I must apologise; I was standing right next to the Ohka, Storch and the new addition, the Harrier GR9, getting detail shots of the latter, and forgot to take full pics of them all! This was due to talking to Ian, my Museum Guide, and discussing the stupidity of the Ministry of Clowns ... er, sorry, our Government!
However, Karl (Rochie) has come to the rescue, and sent me the pics he took of the Ohka and Storch.
So, on to the final pics in this hangar, including the extremely rare Spitfire Mk1.
*PICS 1 to 4.* Spitfire Mk1, serial No. K9942. This was Number 156 of the first production batch of 174 Mark 1's, making its first flight on 21 April, 1939, before going to 72 Squadron, in who's pre-war codes and markings it is displayed. This aircraft was regularly flown by F.O. James B Nicolson, who went on to win Fighter Command's only VC of the war, flying a Hurricane during the BoB.
Note the early, un-armoured windscreen, 'flat' canopy, and 'pole'-type aerial mast.
*PIC 5.* Me163B-1a 'Komet'.
*PIC 6.* The 'Komet's' powerful armament, MK108 cannons.
*PICS 7 and 8*. Yokosuka MXY7 'Ohka' - pics by Karl.
*PICS 9 and 10.* Fiesler Storch, (pics by Karl) captured at Flensburgh, Germany, and at one time flown by Erich 'Winkle' Brown.
This was stored after a number of years use, before undergoing a full restoration. The wheels look suspiciously like those from a Spitfire!
Lots more to come yet, with the next section covering the rare prototypes and experimental aircraft.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 4, 2012)

Very nicely done Terry and thank Karl for us to sir. Do you happen to know how many Ohka are left? I thought there was only one but I may be wrong because the Smithsonian has one to. And being that I am not very well versed in the Spitfire, is that a Mk I or Mk II?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks Aaron. As far as I know, there are certainly two Ohka, and I think another in the UK maybe. The Spit is an early Mk1, the oldest surviving example, as described in the text.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 4, 2012)

I should have read more thoroughly, sorry, and thank you Terry.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2012)

More good shots Terry!


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 4, 2012)

Great pics guys. Terry, how is the museum funded if admission is free?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks chaps.
Andy, this, and the RAF Museum, Hendon, are classed as 'National Museums', as are places like the National Gallery, British Museum, etc. The last bunch of f***wits in charge .... oh, sorry, the last Government, did at least one thing right, decreeing that these should be free to enter. 
However, some funding has come from the National Heritage Fund, and Lottery grants, and most of the work (in restoration etc) is done by volunteers, and, of course, the RAF apprentices, who have some jobs as part of their training. There are also many fund-raising schemes, and appeals, such as the one to recover and restore the Dornier Do17, which, we hope, will be covered by public subscription.
Hmm - public subscription in 1940, to help buy a Spitfire, and now, a similar scheme, to help _keep_ the Spitfire - or its adversaries !!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Good stuff Terry and Karl.


----------



## A4K (Mar 5, 2012)

Great pics Terry and Karl, thanks!

Do we know the origins of the Mustang pre restoration? 'Isobel III' (B6-V or poss. B , 44-13573) was the aircraft flown by F/L Jack Cleland (RNZAF) while on exchange with the 363rd FS, 357th FG. He is the only known New Zealand pilot to fly with the US 8th Air Force. 
A photo exists of this aircraft after a later belly landing (under another pilot and coded F).

Jack Cleland


----------



## rochie (Mar 5, 2012)

A4K said:


> Great pics Terry and Karl, thanks!
> 
> Do we know the origins of the Mustang pre restoration? According to the 'kiwi aircraft images' site, 'Isobel III' (B6-B, 413573) was the aircraft flown by F/L Jack Cleland on exchange with the 363rd FS, 357th FG, the only known New Zealand pilot to fly with the US 8th Air Force. One of the Wanaka based Mustangs wore the scheme for a time as a result.
> 
> Jack Cleland



here you go mate

View attachment 1990-0692-A%20NA-MUSTANG.pdf


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 5, 2012)

Very cool to see such an early Mk.I Spit still around in such good shape. 

Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## A4K (Mar 5, 2012)

Beauty, thanks Karl! (and we clashed posts - was looking up more on his aircraft as you replied  )

That link also covers why that choice of markings, which would have been my next question


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 5, 2012)

Airframes said:


> As far as I know, there are certainly two Ohka, and I think another in the UK maybe.


There is one in The Air Force Muerum, but it's actually a trainer with a landing skid. I know there was one at the Victory Air Museum back in the mid 1970s but I don't know what happened to it. See here, 5th picture down. http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/warbird-displays/victory-air-museum-mundelein-il-1974-a-24951.html


----------



## Airframes (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks guys, and thanks Karl - saved me going to the museum web-site!
More to follow later tonight.


----------



## A4K (Mar 5, 2012)

Looking forward to it Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 5, 2012)

Before moving on into the 'Test Flight' hangar, here are a couple of detail shots of the Me410 and the 'Dinah'. Located between the 'Warplanes' display and the 'Test Flight' hangar, is one of a number of model displays, and a small section is shown here.
*PIC 1.* Me410 port engine, with the lower cowling hinged down, undergoing inspection and maintenance.
*PIC 2.* An area not normally seen, a view up into the weapons bay of the Me410.
*PICS 3 and 4.* The rear cockpit of the Dinah, with a peek inside.
And then into the *'Model Room'*, where the models are nicely displayed and lit, in glass cases. Unfortunately, although viewing conditions are very good, photography is a little restricted due to the lighting and glass cases.
*PICS 5 to 8*. A rather nice, if somewhat compact, portrayal of a typical OTU or MU during the early part of WW2, in 1/72nd scale. 
*PICS 9 and 10.* Some of the 1/48th scale models on display.
*The 'Test Flight'* display is through the doors into the adjoining hangar. Here are the first two shots of a very interesting exhibition of unique and rare aircraft, which have helped in aeronautical research over the past 60 years or so.
*PICS 11 and 12.* The Hunting H126 Experimental aircraft, here seen undergoing maintenance. This aircraft was used in the early 1950s for experiments in jet flap research.
Many thanks again for your interest and kind comments, and there are lots more pics to come.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 5, 2012)

More excellent material and shots! Thank you Terry for sharing these. This is great!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 5, 2012)

You're more than welcome Aaron. I'm very happy to share these pics, even if just to show what's in our museums, for those who can't visit.


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 5, 2012)

Great to see these, Terry. The close ups of the Dinah are neat! Always thought it was the sweetest looking machine. A lot smaller in the flesh. 

Funding of the RAF Museum and its collection is largely by the Ministry of Defence (the taxpayer). Heritage Lottery funded the Grahame White hangar restoration and Millstones of Flight, but the Cold War hangar at Cosford was funded by a grant from the European government.

Great collection of models exquisitely made. One of the model makers at Hendon used to work for Airfix back in the day and built a lot of the models on display. Because of his smallish stature it was reckoned he modelled for the little 1/72 scale figures supplied with each Airfix kit - in scale!


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 5, 2012)

Good ones Terry. And it shows why I chose not to open up the lower cowl on my 410! BTW, I do appreciate your detail pics and will resume my 410 when my spirits are right to retackle the wheel wells.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 6, 2012)

Great shots again Terry.


----------



## A4K (Mar 6, 2012)

Yep, brillaint stuff. Cheers!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks chaps, and glad to help Andy - let's face it, it got me up close and touchy feely with the Me410 !!


----------



## A4K (Mar 6, 2012)

" Say, sweetheart, mind if I check out your intake...?"


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 6, 2012)

So cool Terry
I am glad Dinah being kept in very good condition.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank you my friend. It was originally restored by RAF St. Athan, and mainly funded by Mitsubishi Heavy Industries. All the aircraft have regular corrosion checks, and maintenance as required, and are in very good condition. Not sure about the Dinah, but the Me410 was restored to the point of the engines being able to run.
More pics to follow later tonight.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2012)

Good stuff Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks Hugh.
Moving around the Test Flight exhibition, there are a number 'one off' aircraft on display, each with its own unique story, charting the relatively rapid development of high speed, high altitude flight in the second half of the 20th century.
*PICS 1 and 2*. Saunders-Roe SR53. This fascinating aircraft was developed following a 1952 requirement for an interceptor which could rapidly reach high altitudes, and then loiter. It utilised a rocket motor to take off and climb rapidly, but also had an Armstong- Siddeley 'Viper' jet engine. 
It's first flight wasn't until May 1957, when the SR53 attained Mach 2. However, being too small to carry the intended armament of air to air missiles, a larger version, the SR 177 was designed, but the project was cancelled before further development got underway. This was the last fixed wing aircraft built by Saunders Roe, who went on to develop rotary wing types and, of course, hovercraft. I vaugley remember building the Airfix kit of this in the late 1950s!
*PICS 3 to 7.* The impressive Bristol Type 188, a _stainless steel_ aircraft, developed for heat investigation trials, it just failed to attain Mach 2, reaching Mach 1.88 in March 1962. There are features which are not unlike a later, well-known American aircraft, and the Type 188 had some similar problems - endurance was limited to 25 minutes, and it suffered from severe fuel leaks, due to heat expansion. These ultimately led to the cancellation of the project.
*PICS 8 and 9*. The lovely little Folland Gnat F1 (the waste bin in the picture gives scale to its diminutive size). Developed as a private venture, the Gnat was designed as a lightweight fighter. Although it had good performance and handling, and received favourable reports from the A&AEE, defence spending cuts prevented it entering RAF service. It was however, exported to Finland and India, with the latter country eventually producing their own version under licence. The basic design was used for the Gnat T1 trainer, which saw lengthy service with the RAF, and was the type with which the World-famous 'Red Arrows' aerobatic team was originally equipped.
*PICS 10 and 11.* The Fairey Delta FD2. A supersonic research aircraft from 1954, it broke the World Speed Record on 10 March 1958, when, flown by Peter Twiss, it attained 1,132 mph. The nose section and cockpit was hinged to 'droop' ten degrees for take off and landing, a feature which, of course, was later employed on Concorde.
The next post will feature some more Test Flight exhibits, before moving on to the stunning displays in the new National Cold War Exhibition.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 6, 2012)

I really like the 177. And it does look very similar to a certain bird, or snake as it was called by the pilots. Excellent set of shots Terry, these are great.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks Aaron, the Type 188 was nicknamed 'The Flaming Pencil', for fairly obvious reasons !


----------



## A4K (Mar 6, 2012)

With Aaron, great shots mate!


----------



## mikewint (Mar 6, 2012)

Terry, been sitting back letting the pics build up. They are excellent. what a fantastic place, maybe one of these days


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 6, 2012)

Great stuff Terry. Some rare birds there for sure.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks chaps, I'll post some more tonight.


----------



## A4K (Mar 7, 2012)

You've got me planning to trip to England Terry... looking into cheap flights...


----------



## Airframes (Mar 7, 2012)

About £80 return to Manchester with Ryanair Evan !


----------



## Airframes (Mar 7, 2012)

Continuing around the 'Test Flight' hangar, here are a few more of the research and development aircraft- some wonderful, and some darned weird!
*PICS 1 and 2.* The Jaguar ACT. Modified by BAe for development and demonstration of Active Control Technology, the aircraft's flight controls were replaced with a 'Fly by Wire' system, and wing root extensions added. 
*PICS 3 and 4.* Decidedly weird, the Meteor F8 Prone position research aircraft. This was used for research into a prone pilot position, the thinking at the time being the reduction in frontal area, allowing for less drag, and a prone position for the pilot, to reduce 'g' forces. A new cockpit was grafted on the front of the aircraft, although it was never flown solely by the prone pilot, there being a 'check' pilot in the standard cockpit. The project was dropped following the development of better flying clothing.
*PICS 5 and 6*. The Shorts SB5 came about due to differences of opinion between (then) English Electric and the A&AEE over the intended degree of sweep, and the location of the tail planes, for the projected supersonic interceptor which eventually became the Lightning. In 1952, Shorts were awarded the contract to build this test vehicle, which utilised three variations of swept wing, and two tail arrangements. The 'T' tail rear fuselage is displayed alongside the final configuration of the aircraft, with 'standard' tail geometry, and test flights proved English Electric's theory.
*PICS 7 and 8.* The next stage was the pre-Lightning prototype, the English Electric P1. This was Britain's first 'home grown' supersonic interceptor/fighter design, the first prototype achieving Mach 1.22 in level flight, whilst the second prototype achieved Mach 1.53 in 1954. Further development saw the first English Electric (later BAC) Lightning enter service in 1959, which was, and remained, Britain's only supersonic fighter designed and built solely in the UK.
*PIC 9.* The Avro 707c. This was a further, two-seat development of the Avro 707, designed for aerodynamic testing and familiarisation with delta wings, and provided invaluable data for the design and development of the Vulcan bomber. This version also tested a Fly by Wire system, as long ago as 1950. 
*PICS 10 and 11*. Meteor T7, or, more correctly T7 and a half ! This aircraft was modified and used by Martin Baker for testing and trials of ejector seats. This particular aircraft carried out the very first, live, runway level ejection in 1955. (sorry, but I couldn't get a good, clear shot of this aircraft, due to people in the way!) Martin Baker still use a modified Meteor for seat testing.
*PIC 12*. Tucked in the corner of the hangar is this Jet Provost T3, which is normally open for access, where visitors can sit in the two-seat cockpit and play pilot! However, during our visit, it was closed, as a bunch of rather unruly Asian school kids were visiting on a school project - their teachers, when it came to discipline and control, were about as much use as a chocolate tea pot!
There are a few more to come from the 'Test Flight' hangar - I'm keeping the 'cream' 'til last - then it's on to the 'Cold War' exhibition, which I think you'll all enjoy.
Thanks again for the compliments, and I'll post more tomorrow.


----------



## A4K (Mar 7, 2012)

Great pics Terry, and great that these aircraft have survived!

80 pound is alot... was much cheaper than that to fly Ryanair to Ireland last time I went. We'll sort something out anyway.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 7, 2012)

Yep, the 'cheap' flights have increased in price over the past year - probably due to rising fuel costs I guess.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2012)

Good stuff Terry! Keep them coming.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 8, 2012)

Doing great so far Terry. Couldn't imagine flying a plane prone for any length of time.


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 8, 2012)

Very cool Terry. Never heard of the Bristol Type 188 before.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks very much guys, glad you're enjoying the tour. Glenn, there were only two of the Bristol Type 188 built, and this is the only survivor.
To conclude this part of the tour, here are the final pictures from the 'Test Flight' hangar.
*PICS 1 to 6*. What could have been, should have been, and probably still would be - TSR2. 
The most advanced aircraft of it's time, murdered by the then current Government, this was to have been a very advanced Tactical, Strike and Reconnaissance aircraft. Eleven prototypes were built, with the first flight in September 1964. Once again, defence cuts saw the cancellation of the project, in a very advanced stage. Within days, all but two airframes were scrapped, and the jigs destroyed!
Today, only two remain, this one, and another at Duxford.
Thanks for your interest and kind comments - the next section will cover the impressive 'Cold War' exhibition.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2012)

More good stuff Terry! Looking forward to more.

The TSR2 was (and is) a real shame it never saw active service.


----------



## A4K (Mar 8, 2012)

One of the nicest looking aircraft ever built.
Don't blame defence cuts though Terry, it was politics and US economic pressure that killed the TSR-2. Would have kicked the F-111s ass.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 8, 2012)

Yeah, I was being polite Andy. It was the stupid, kow-towing b******s in Downing Street who messed it up, then cancelled the orders for the F-111. The TSR2 would probably still be in service today, up-graded of course, and was streets ahead of anything else at the time.


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 8, 2012)

Agreed. Imagine the sensors, processing, extra payload or fuel etc that could have been accommodated by replacing the avionics with more modern, smaller, hardware. TSR.2 has been one of my favourites ever since first visiting Duxford on a family holiday as a lad. I've been fascinated by the aircraft ever since. Personally, I try not to think of the politics - it just makes me too angry!


----------



## A4K (Mar 9, 2012)

Likewise mate. 
Family relations had connections with her somehow, and gave my father a photo of XR219 on her maiden flight, and a certifcate of the occasion with names and signatures of the flight crew and press representatives. Both official documents in a standard format with black frames. (Appropriate colour considering...)

And yep Terry, have read she was considered "too advanced" for the era, so had she been introduced into service, no doubt she'd still be serving in one role or other.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 9, 2012)

I tried asking Roland Beamont his thoughts on the matter once - I can't remember the answer due to all the unprintable words !!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2012)

Great tour terry, super pics mate!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks Wayne, glad you like them. Next lot later today, with some atmospheric shots in the 'Cold War' exhibition.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 9, 2012)

*The Cold War Exhibition.*

This is a relatively recently opened permanent exhibition, displayed on multiple levels within a specially designed building.
Apart from the aircraft on display, some of which are presented in dramatic positions, there are also civilian vehicles, armoured vehicles, ordnance, and a number of separate displays and galleries. The Museum shop is also located inside this impressive building, along with a cafe. 
The displays are extremely impressive, with many interactive exhibits, and can take at least two hours to cover in any worthwhile manner. Unfortunately, we didn't have time to view all of the areas of interest, but here are the first of a number of shots of the general aircraft displays - I hope you enjoy them as much as we did.
*PIC 1*. The purpose designed building which houses the exhibition, itself an impressive structure.
*PIC 2. *The 'Iron Curtain' wall greets visitors in the entrance, and there are a number of displays covering the Cold War period, from the Berlin Airlift to the fall of the Berlin Wall.
*PIC 3.* The first thing visitors notice is the spacious, and dramatically lit, split level exhibition hall. There are raised viewing platforms and galleries, with stairs and lift access at various points.
*PIC 4.* Centurion, one of a number of NATO and Warpac armoured vehicles on display.
*PIC 5.* An impressive display of very large scale models of Soviet aircraft. Behind is a Buccaneer cockpit, with the tail of the Valiant jet bomber looming above.
*PICS 6 to 9*. The Vickers Valiant B1, first of the 'V Bombers', entering RAF service in 1955. Also seen in this set of pics are its nuclear load, and, beyond, under the wing, the Victor K2.
*PIC 10*. MiG 21PF.
*PICS 11 and 12*. Former Polish Air Force MiG 15bis.
Note how open the areas are around the exhibits, with very close access being allowed to most of the aircraft on display.
Thanks again for your interest and comments, and I'll post some more from this hall tomorrow.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2012)

Cool shots Terry! That is an impressive building.


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 9, 2012)

Very cool! That is one Museum I have to see!


----------



## A4K (Mar 10, 2012)

Great shots Terry!

They should contact the Hungarian Ministry of Defence for originals of the Szu, etc. They're just sitting here waiting to be scrapped or rust to pieces.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 10, 2012)

Great selection of interest Terry


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 10, 2012)

Great to see Terry,

The Cold War building was just undergoing approval as a project just as I left in 2004. Still haven't been there.



> I tried asking Roland Beamont his thoughts on the matter once - I can't remember the answer due to all the unprintable words !!



Brilliant!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks chaps.
here's the next group in the Cold War exhibition.
*PICS 1 and 2*. USAF F111.
*PIC 3.* Royal Navy Phantom nose section.
*PIC 4.* Looking under the Victor's wing to the Vulcan, with a 'Blue Steel' nuclear stand-off missile alongside.
*PIC 5.* Meteor NF14 framed between the Valiant and Victor with, just visible top left, a Canberra PR9.
*PICS 6 to 8.* The Vulcan B2, and a view inside the bomb bay. This aircraft was the reserve for the 'Black Buck' raids on the Falklands in 1982.
*PIC 9.* Hung in rather dramatic poses, a Hunter T7 and Canadair Sabre 4.
*PICS 10 to 12.* The Hunter T7.
Lots more to come yet.


----------



## woljags (Mar 10, 2012)

nice shots Terry,love the javalin and lightning in the background of some of your photos


----------



## Airframes (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks Bob, they'll be featured later, particularly the Lightning.


----------



## woljags (Mar 10, 2012)

back to the TRS2,i read somewhere that the mod were looking at the TRS2 again for a short time recently but no details were released ,anyone else heard anything


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 10, 2012)

Awesome thread Terry!


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 10, 2012)

> i read somewhere that the mod were looking at the TRS2 again for a short time recently but no details were released



What were they looking at it for? Missed opportunities? There's no way they'd consider reinventing it; the next generation of combat aircraft being examined in the UK at present might be unmanned. Looks like Duncan Sandys might be getting his way after all...

That Vulcan is XM598, one of the ones sent to Ascension Island during the Falklands War; it flew as a back up during the Black Buck raids. It's still got its Pye pylons on for carrying Shrike missiles as back up for XM597. 

A very dynamic display they've designed in that hangar. The only reason they made it a Cold War exhibition was so the museum could get Euro Funding for it from some museums commission in Europe. The sole reason behind it was to put some of the RAF Museum's bigger aircraft that sat outdoors for years under cover, so the Cold War theme was concocted for that purpose. Looks like a bit of a winner. I remember there was a bit of a scurry to get hold of a Trabant for the Berlin Wall exhibition they have in there. There were some wild suggestions from staff about what should go in to the hangar in the beginning; some people had suggested that the RAFM get their Shackleton back from the Manchester Museum of Science and Industry to go in, since a big part of the Cold War was the development of nuclear submarines.


----------



## woljags (Mar 11, 2012)

i really don't know why they were looking at the TRS2 and proberly never will,it was just a report i read somewhere ,if i can find the source again i will post a link


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 11, 2012)

Excellent Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks very much chaps, glad you're all enjoying the tour. 
It would be a bit difficult to get the 'Shack'out of the Manchester museum these days - the frontage of the building was erected after the aircraft was re-assembled inside, and the surrounding areas have changed a bit in the intervening years, making it perhaps difficult to get a low-loader up to the front of the building. But, it would be nice to see it in the RAFM, as the council who run the Manchester museum did some pretty ing things years ago, banning military stuff, and literally throwing out models, including a large scale Arnhem diorama, painstakingly built and donated. 
Anyway, lots more to come, and I'll post another selection later today.


----------



## rochie (Mar 11, 2012)

great pics Terry, i struggled to get a good shot of the F-111


----------



## imalko (Mar 11, 2012)

Excellent photo tour Terry. Thank you very much for sharing. It means a lot, especially to those of us who probably never going to see it in person.


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 11, 2012)

Looking forward to more good stuff.

Most (if not all) of the Manchester airframe collection is RAFM's. The director, curator, whatever he wanted to be known of the aircraft collection at Manchester was a chappie called Nick Forder; he used to be on the BAPC committee for awhile. I doubt he would have been responsible for destroying models - I hope not!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 11, 2012)

Happy to share Igor, and yes karl, the angles for the F-111 were a bit tight.
N, far as I know, the Curator and staff of the museum were not involved in any decisions or actions, which happened a number of years ago. Before the Museum opened to the public, myself and a number of other members of the Aero Club were invited down to tour the exhibits, and offer help and advice where needed. At the time, the RAF had just stripped -out all the AEW equipment from the 'Shack', as it was needed elsewhere! (Got some interior photos somewhere). The staff were great, allowing us to inspect all the exhibits, including sitting in the Spit, Shack etc.
I don't know the full story, but it hit the local news, when the then Manchester Council virtually ordered military exhibits to be removed. Certainly, during my visit soon afterwards, the 1/35th scale Arnhem bridge diorama, and other models and military artefacts had been removed. The diorama had been scratch-built by an Arnhem veteran, and I heard via the Parachute Regiment Association, that it had been 'thrown into a cupboard' and badly damaged.
Needless to say that, at the time, enthusiasts and like-minded people had little love for the Council, and realised that it was not the fault of the Museum. It's years since I last visited, although I know that the Spit MkV is now at Hendon.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 11, 2012)

So, to continue in the Cold War exhibition, here is the next batch of images.
*PICS 1 to 3.* Dramatically posed Canadair Sabre 4, in the markings of 93 Sqn., 2TAF, Germany, 1954 to '56.
*PIC 4.* 'Flying' over the Victor, the Gloster Meteor NF14.
*PICS 5 to 7.* Looking across the main hall, and part of the display representing the Berlin Airlift, this Dakota was actually the personal VIP transport of Sir Sholto Douglas. Also seen here are the H.P Hastings and Avro York. Also visible are some of the AFVs on display.
*PICS 8 and 9.* The HP Hastings, and beyond, the York.
*PICS 10 and 11*. Front end of the York, and an unusual view of the cockpit.
*PIC 12.* The 'Flying Flat Iron' - Gloster Javelin FAW 1.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 11, 2012)

Just spent the last half hour catching up on your great pics and narrative Terry. Excellent posts mate!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2012)

More good shots Terry! Keep them coming.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks very much Andy and Hugh, it's appreciated, and glad you're enjoying the tour.
More tomorrow, with that stunningly displayed Lightning the opening feature.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 11, 2012)

STUPENDOUS TERRY, SIMPLY STUPENDOUS! I hope I one day get the chance to visit.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 12, 2012)

Fantastic pictures Terry, that must be some place in the Cold War display, it looks so active.


----------



## A4K (Mar 12, 2012)

Great stuff Terry! Love that 'look down' into the York cockpit!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2012)

appreciate the time and effort Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks chaps, good to know you're enjoying this little photo-tour.
So, on to the dramatically displayed Lightning, and some of the other exhibits in the Cold War displays.
*PICS 1 to 4*. Symbolising the trade-mark vertical climb of the Lightning, this is a stunning display close up.
*PICS 5 to 8. *The Short Belfast, rather difficult to photograph in the confines of the exhibition, as it's so bl**dy big! 
Designed in 1959, and entering RAF service in 1966, only ten of these large transports were built for the RAF, and it was the world's first military transport equipped with a fully automatic landing system. The Belfast could carry a Chieftain tank, or three armoured cars, eight Land Rovers, four Whirlwind helicopters, or two Polaris missiles or three Bloodhound missiles. Alternatively, 150 fully-equipped troops could be carried. The Belfast was phased out of RAF service in 1976, with a number going to the civilian freight carrier 'TAC Heavylift', and the last has, I believe, just been scrapped. 
*PIC 9.* Part of the Berlin Wall exhibit, a Trabant sits next to its Western counterparts, the Mini and VW 'Beetle'.
*PIC 10.* West German Leopard.
*PICS 11 and 12. *Leaving the American Zone for the 'Checkpoint Charlie' Cafe.
More tomorrow, but meanwhile, I've just learned that the fuselage of a HS Nimrod 1 has arrived at Cosford today, with the wings and other parts following, and it will be assembled and put on display later this year.


----------



## A4K (Mar 12, 2012)

great stuff Terry, cheers!


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 12, 2012)

Fabulous Terry! Keep them coming.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 12, 2012)

Got some pics of the Heavy lift Belfasts somewhere as they passed through Goose


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2012)

Great shots Terry.  I like the one with the Trabant in the most.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2012)

Good stuff Terry! Got to love that display of the Lightning.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 12, 2012)

Excellent shots sir and I am eagerly awaiting more. The Nimrod was not a small craft. Where are they going to put it?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks chaps - more later today.
Aaron, not sure yet where the Nimrod will go. It may be displayed outside (still four larger aircraft outside), or perhaps they'll juggle around in one of the hangars. There is possibly space indoors, even in the Cold War exhibition, although it would mean moving stuff around a lot. At one time, nearly all of the larger aircraft, and some medium-size airframes, were parked outside - the difference in their appearance then and now is very marked, with some beautiful restoration and paint work.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 13, 2012)

Here'a the last few from the Cold War exhibition, before moving outside, and then in to Hangar 1.
*PICS 1 to 4.* The 'Twin Pin' - Scottish Aviation 'Twin Pioneer', a twin-engined STOL medium transport in the RAF, used for transport, para-drop, re-supply and Casevac in support of the Army, in many operations from the Middle East to Borneo. In service from 1958 to 1968. In the background is the Book Re-cycling stall at the Museum shop, with Karl thumbing through potential purchases.
*PICS 5 to 8.* MH53 'Pave Low IV', a gift from the USAF. This particular helicopter saw service in S.E.Asia between 1971 - 1972, when it performed at least two aircrew recoveries. It later went on to serve in various roles, including heavy-lift of Alconbury-based RF-4C airframes from West Freugh, Scotland, and service with 20th Special Operations Squadron, before being presented to the Museum in 2008.
Moving outside, on the way to the final hangar, and a recent addition to the Museum
*PICS 9 and 10.* C130K Hercules C3. One of 30 of the RAF Hercules fleet modified from C1 to C3 standard, by Marshall's of Cambridge, with the addition of two fuselage 'plugs', one forward and one aft of the wheel bays, increasing overall length by 15 feet. A flight refuelling probe was also fitted, and the aircraft can also carry an internal fuel cell. There's a very good chance I may have made at least one jump from this particular aircraft, in its original configuration, back in the 1970s. In the second pic, Mick and Karl lend scale to the bulk of 'Fat Albert'.
In the next instalment, we'll move into Hangar 1, and an interesting selection of transport and training aircraft, as well as some rare vintage types.
Thanks again for your continued interest and compliments - more tomorrow.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2012)

Good shots Terry!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 13, 2012)

Very nice shots Terry, I love the MH-53. Thank you for sharing sir. And that's neat that you may have jumped from the C-130.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks Hugh and Aaron - I need to check my Log Books re the C130, though it was very rare that I recorded the aircraft serial number on military jumps - no bl**dy time!
I forgot to mention that there are numerous other galleries and display rooms, both in the Cold War exhibition and the other hangars, which we didn't have time to look at, let alone photograph, and some of these can be seen in the background of some of the pics posted to date.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 13, 2012)

Good to see them still coming Terry.


----------



## woljags (Mar 14, 2012)

nice job ,Terry


----------



## Airframes (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Andy, still around another 60 or so to go.
Moving back inside now.
*Hangar 1.*
This hangar mainly houses transport and training aircraft, with a nice mix of types, including some rare civilian aircraft. Also displayed here are the collection of WW2 German missiles, some of the Museum's vehicle collection, the art gallery, and an impressive collection of aero engines, from the earliest to the latest. Unfortunately, as previously mentioned, we didn't have time to look at all the non-aircraft exhibits and, to really do this Museum justice, a good one and a half to two days would be required.
*PICS 1 and 2*. Fairchild F-24 Argus, in RAF SEAC markings.
*PICS 2 and 3*. Avro Anson C19, the communications version of one of the last Marks of this venerable aircraft. The first Ansons entered RAF service in 1936, with the last version, the T21, being retired in July 1968 - not a bad service career!
*PICS 5 and 6.* Westland Wessex HC2 - another type I have experience of, but probably not one of Karl's favourite kites! (ask him why!!).
*PICS 7 and 8.* Scottish Aviation Pioneer, a five-seat, STOL, 'Casevac' and communications type, in service in the 1950s to late 1960s. Take off run was 75 yards, and landing run 66 yards.
*PIC 9*. DH Devon, the military version of the Dove feeder-liner.
*PIC 10.* Hunting Percival Pembroke, a twin-engined communications or VIP transport, with a crew of 2 and 8 passengers, and could be configured as a 'flying classroom', for air navigation or signals training. The rear-facing passenger seats were stressed to 25 'g', to cope with rapid deceleration on rough, short-field operations. A replacement for the Anson, Pembrokes were in service from 1952, the last examples being retired in 1988.
*PICS 11 and 12.* Hunting Percival Provost T1, a two-seat piston-engined trainer, forerunner of the Jet Provost,featured later. 
Once again, the displays here are relatively uncluttered, with good lighting and fairly close access, and there is a raised gallery, providing a good overhead view across the entire hangar.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 14, 2012)

More excellent material Terry, and the photos are excellent! I really like the Fairchild to. Don't know why but I am growing to like the small radial engined craft.


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 15, 2012)

More nice shots Terry. I don't thing I've ever seen one of those "stretched" C-130s before. It seems there's an interesting story we have to drag out of Karl now.


----------



## rochie (Mar 15, 2012)

T Bolt said:


> More nice shots Terry. I don't thing I've ever seen one of those "stretched" C-130s before. It seems there's an interesting story we have to drag out of Karl now.


has already been told my friend, but i've pm'd you about it !!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 15, 2012)

I hope it was not painful. The reason for the dislike.


----------



## rochie (Mar 15, 2012)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I hope it was not painful. The reason for the dislike.


no not really just scared the s**t out of me


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 15, 2012)

Ok.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2012)

Good stuff Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks chaps. I'll post more either much later tonight, or tomorrow - got to get some kip, I'm on me chinstrap here !!


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 15, 2012)

Lovely stuff.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 16, 2012)

great series of pics Terry, glad you took plenty!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice series ! ( did you do the V weopons too?) I saw some glimpses of them in the cold war part of your series.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks chaps, more later tonight.
Snautzer, yes, I covered most of the missiles, and some will be posted later.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 16, 2012)

The 'V weapon' missiles are part of a collection of World War two weaponry, on display in Hangar 1 - those in the 'Cold War' exhibition are post WW2 nuclear missiles and anti-aircraft missiles, including 'Blue Steel', Thor' and similar 'biggies'.
Some of the World War 2 missiles are shown here and, like the rest of the series of pics shown to date, are only part of the overall displays. As previously mentioned, in the five hours we were at the Museum, we couldn't cover everything fully, especially as I had some priority pics to get for myself and forum members who had requested specific detail pics. However, this 'tour' is showing only a relatively small number of the photos taken and, if anyone has anything specific they would like to see, if I have the pics, I'll post them at the end of the 'tour' - just ask, and I'll do my best to accommodate requests.
So, on with the 'tour', still in Hangar 1.
*PIC 1.* Hunting Percival Jet Provost T1. An early example of the jet trainer, with the tall, ungainly-looking undercarriage, derived from the piston-engined Provost shown earlier. Compare this with the later, Jet Provost T3 shown in the 'Test Flight' exhibition.
*PIC 2.* Part of the collection of German WW2 missiles, including Rheinbote and Wasserfall.
*PIC 3.* The 'V2' Type A4 rocket on its transporter erector and, in the foreground, Enzian (Gentian Violet).
*PIC 4.* Rheintochter - the combustion chamber is the only surviving part of this potent missile.
*PIC 5*. Fritz-X.
*PICS 6 to 8.* A.W. Argosy - 'The Whistling Wheelbarrow' or 'Flying T*t'. A four engined (turboprop), twin-boom transport, and another type I've jumped from. This one is in the colours of RAF Training Command, and shows off to advantage the 'Beaver tail' loading ramp at the rear, with a 25 pdr field gun as part of the cargo.
*PICS 9 and 10*. Auster T7 'Antarctic'. One of two specially prepared for the 1956 Antarctic expedition lead by Dr. Vivian Fuchs, the aircraft could be fitted with wheels, skis or floats. The other example is in New Zealand.
*PICS 11 and 12.* HS Andover E3A. The Andover was a military version of the civilian HS748 airliner, with a strengthened floor, rear loading ramp and split doors. A unique feature was the main landing gear, which could be compressed, allowing the tail to be lowered for ease of loading cargo or vehicles. Another type I've jumped from, although this particular version was used for airfield instrument and radar calibration.
Once again, thank you for your continued interest and kind comments, and I'll post some more over the weekend.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 16, 2012)

The Whistling Wheelbarrow, I like that. The Auser T7 is a neat little craft to. Not ever seen one before. Course, there's a lot of these you've posted I not ever seen. Nice shots Terry and thank you for taking the time to share them sir. Enjoying this.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice shots Terry! Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 16, 2012)

You're welcome Hugh, and thanks Aaron. The Auster 'Antarctic' was a development of the Auster AOP6, the artillery spotter, itself a descendant of the line from British Taylorcraft Auster, later Auster Aircraft. I still remember building the 1/72nd scale Airfix kit of this actual aircraft, when I was around 9 or 10 years old - 50 years ago!!
I believe it has recently been re-issued by Airfix, complete with the choice of landing gear.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 16, 2012)

The legs on the landing gear are friggin stout!


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 17, 2012)

Great show Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks Aaron and Andy. I'll post some more either later tonight, or tomorrow - trying to decide whether to brave the rain and go to the pub, or stay in and do some work on the Harrier!


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 17, 2012)

Great photos Terry. I especially like the Argus and Andover - nice schemes.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2012)

Excellent Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks Peter - was that the Argus, or the Argosy? Both the Argosy and Andover once had a 'desert' camouflage scheme in normal service, and, before that, a similar scheme to that worn by the Dove and Pembroke. Got a soft spot for the big old Argosy - from a 'Para's' point of view it was spacious and smooth, with large windows to look out of (if you could twist around with all the kit on!), compared to the cramped, four-row bench seats of the Herc, which was noisy, stuffy and impossible to see out of - until the doors opened and you were off into the void!
Anyway, continuing with some more in Hangar 1, it's time for some of the older types, including a couple of rare birds.
*PICS 1 to 4*. The Ju52/3m, actually a Spanish-built CASA 352L. This particular aircraft was in service with the Spanish Air force until 1972, and was presented to the Museum and flown to Cosford in 1978. I'm pretty sure that this was once on display in Luftwaffe colours, but in 1986 it was re-painted in the 1937 livery of British Airways Ltd., as G-AFAP, an aircraft on their fleet at that time, the work being sponsored by the current British Airways. The interior is still in its military, paratroop configuration, and there are a few interesting details visible for modellers in these shots, including the trailing aerial reel on the forward crew access door.
*PIC 5*. Perhaps one of the earliest 'microlight' or 'ultralight' aircraft, the Henri Mignet 'Flying Flea'. A French design from the early 1930s, for the 'home builder', this example was built in a garage in Bath,UK, between 1935 and 1936, and is powered by a twin cylinder AJS motorcycle engine. The type was banned in France in 1936, following a series of fatal accidents due to an aerodynamic fatal flaw, which could result in an uncontrollable, steepening dive. The British Air Ministry issued a similar ban in summer 1937, and this aircraft was then stored in the owner's garage, until being loaned to the Museum by his son, with restoration being completed by the Aerospace Museum Society.
*PIC 6*. A valuable rare type, being the first design by Sydney Camm, when he joined Hawker's, this is the diminutive Hawker Gygnet of 1924. As most will know, Sydney Camm (later Sir Sidney Camm,CBE, FRAeS), went on to design a long line of classic Hawker fighters, from the Fury and Hurricane and Typhoon, to his contribution to the Hunter and Harrier. From a 'wood and canvas' biplane to the world's first, and only, successful VTOL fighter is some contribution to aviation history!
*PIC 7*. Comper Swift, a racing type from 1933. This particular aircraft was owned by Alex Henshaw, the famous Spitfire test-pilot, who used it to win several air races, including taking the Siddeley Trophy in the 1933 King's Cup Air Race.
*PICS 8 and 9*. Just two of the many aviation-related vehicles on display in various areas of the Museum, a David Brown airfield tractor, used for moving heavy aircraft such as the Lancaster, and for towing bomb trolley trains during WW2, the type was in service up to the 1950s. This Land Rover series 1 was used for VIP duties, including the Royal Review of the RAF.
*PIC 10.* This De Havilland Chipmunk, WP912, was the actual aircraft in which HRH Prince Phillip, Duke of Edinburgh, completed his first solo flight, in December 1952. The Chipmunk was the RAFs elementary trainer from 1950, until being replaced by the Provost in 1954, but was re-introduced later, seeing service up until the 1960s, with some soldiering on for use by Air Experience Flights until the early 1980s. A Chipmunk is still retained by the BBMF, for 'tail dragger' familiarisation and other duties.
*PICS 11 and 12.* Two of the helicopters on display, up on pedestals in the hangar, the Bristol Sycamore, and the Westland Dragonfly.
Thanks again for your interest and compliments, and I'll post another selection tomorrow, including a somewhat 'different' Spitfire.


----------



## woljags (Mar 17, 2012)

i'm amazed at how many dragonflys have survived considering i don't know of any still flying ,there is at least 2 at the fleet air arm


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 17, 2012)

Again Terry, great shots. I never realized that David Brown was a British company. I use to see them all the time when I was growing up on the farm. And there's one here in town now. Granted they don't look like that one. But I learned something new today.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 17, 2012)

Yep, David Brown as in Aston Martin - hence the 'DB' in their type numbers, for example, 'DB5' or 'DBS'. There is an American connection though, although I can't remember what it is without looking it up !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 17, 2012)

And I definitely did not know that. That's cool.


----------



## rochie (Mar 18, 2012)

great pics Terry, my shots of the Ju52 are not as bright as yours !!!!


----------



## Geedee (Mar 18, 2012)

Sweet set of shots Terry. Might be going there on thursday next week for the first time !


----------



## Airframes (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks chaps. Enjoy the visit Gary - as you can see from the pics, there is a lot to see - haven't even touched the 'side shows'.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 18, 2012)

And now that 'different' Spitfire, with a couple of other RAF training types displayed in this well-lit hangar.
*PICS 1 to 4.* The 'James May' Spitfire, which some of you might be familiar with, the programme having been posted on the forum at the time. Whilst not 100% accurate, considering the very short construction and painting time, by school children, it's still pretty convincing as a 1:1 scale model - and complete with a 'James May' pilot figure.
*PICS 5 to 7.* The lovely little Folland (Hawker Siddeley) Gnat T1 trainer, this example having been part of the famous 'Red Arrows' display team, from 1965 until 1980, when the Team re-equipped with Hawks. The team was originally formed in 1964, as 'The Yellow Jacks', flying the same Gnats, painted yellow overall, and the name, and colours, were changed the following year. The fist Team Leader was the 'Master' himself, Ray Hannah, of Spitfire display fame. How I'd love one of these as a 'run around'!!
*PICS 8 and 9.* Scottish Aviation 'Bulldog' trainer, derived from the Beagle 'Pup' civil light aircraft, this was a replacement for the Chipmunk, and continued in service with the University Air Squadrons until retired around ten years ago. At the time, I could have bought one, airworthy, and complete with all avionics, for around £1,800, had I got a bid into the MoD in time!
*PIC 10*. One of numerous displays dotted around the exhibition hangars, this one shows RAF uniform styles through the years.
*PICS 11 and 12*. Scottish Aviation 'Jetstream', a twin turboprop Navigation trainer, also used for general communications work.
One more main selection to post yet, and then a final selection of some detail shots and ancillary exhibits from those displays already visited.
Thank you all once again for your kind comments, and I hope you continue to enjoy this Pictorial Tour.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 18, 2012)

Again Terry, excellent shots and material sir. The last one, the SA Jetstream. Looks like it has the Pecarra (I think I spelled that correctly) turbines on it.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes Aaron, same French-designed Turbomeca 'Astazou' engines as the FMA Pucara.


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 18, 2012)

Very cool Terry, Keep'em coming!


----------



## A4K (Mar 19, 2012)

More great photos here - cheers Terry!


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 19, 2012)

Once again Terry, great stuff!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks Glenn, Evan and Andy. More to come tonight.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2012)

Good stuff Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks Hugh.
These are the final shots covering Hangar 1, although I will post the last group, of miscellaneous exhibits and some detail shots, tomorrow.
*PICS 1 and 2*. The de Havilland Comet, the World's first jet airliner, which made it's first flight in July 1949. Entering service with BOAC in 1952, establishing the World's first jet service between London and Johannesburg, the early Comet 1s suffered from technical problems which resulted in some fatal accidents. Fatigue failure of the pressure cabin was found to be the cause, with the original 'square' windows proving a weak point. This was solved, and the Comet 4 soon followed, the basic design of which formed the basis for the Nimrod ASW and AEW aircraft.
*PIC 3.* Just a small part of a vast collection of aero engines, this line-up is part of the display in Hangar 1, with other engines, from the earliest to the latest jet, being displayed throughout the Museum.
*PICS 4 and 5.* The Sakae engine and cowls from a A6 'Zero', with a close-up of the cowling fasteners, which may be of interest to modellers.
*PIC 6.* A sectioned Rolls-Royce 'Merlin' engine.
*PICS 7 and 8.* That rare beast, the Daimler-Benz DB610 'coupled' engine from the He177.
*PICS 9 to 11*. The final large outdoor exhibit, the 'Whispering Giant', the Bristol Britannia, this being the RAF Transport version of the civil airliner. First (civilian) flight 1952, in RAF service from 1959 until the late 1960s.
*PIC 12*. The Museum (and Station) 'gate guard', the Hunter FGA9, this example looking rather faded.
The final selection will be posted tomorrow, and will include some of the incidental exhibits, together with a few detail shots of some of the aircraft shown in the previous posts.
Thanks again for your kind words, and I hope you continue to enjoy the remaining pictures.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice ones Terry. I remember the Canadian version of the Britania, the Argus, flying coastal patrols for quite a few years.


----------



## A4K (Mar 20, 2012)

Great stuff Terry - cheers especially for the Sakae 21 and DB 610 pics!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2012)

Nice shots Terry!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you Terry. I would love to get a closer view of the engines, but the photos are excellent sir.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks chaps. Just sorting through the pics in order to post a miscellaneous group for the final instalment, a mix of detail shots and some of the incidental exhibits.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 20, 2012)

And here's the final group from this Pictorial Tour of the RAF Museum, Cosford, a selection of detail shots and some of the other exhibits. As already mentioned, during our five hours at the Museum, we didn't have time to see or photograph everything on display, and there are many incidental galleries and exhibitions, from artwork to flight clothing, engines and vehicles, weapons and much more - certainly well worth a visit, for those who can get there.
*PIC 1*. Rose turret, mounting twin .50 cal Brownings, as fitted to late production Lancasters.
*PICS 2 and 3.* Some details on the Ju52/3M (Casa 352).
*PIC 4.* Rolls Royce Merlin engine.
*PICS 5 and 6*. Me410 details.
*PIC 7.* Martin Baker Mk4P ejection seat, used in the Jet Provost.
*PIC 8.* Front end of the Harrier GR9.
*PIC 9.* Vickers Varsity engine, with open 'petal' cowlings.
*PIC 10.* Hind cockpits.
*PIC 11*. Hurricane MkIIc close up.
*PIC 12.* A view up into the bomb aimer's compartment of the Avro Lincoln, looking through the escape hatch.
Thank you all for your interest and kind remarks, and I hope you've enjoyed the tour. Next one, hopefully, will be the Yorkshire Air Museum, in a month or two.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 20, 2012)

Terry, you sir did a magnificent job with this thread.My hat is off to you sir. Thank you for the time and energy spent.


----------



## A4K (Mar 21, 2012)

With Aaron! Some great photos and a mine of information...cheers mate!


----------



## rochie (Mar 21, 2012)

yep nice work Dogsbody
you've done the virtual trip a better service than i would of and its always great wandering around those places with your good self so cant wait for the next one.

Elvington maybe ?


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 21, 2012)

With all in thanking you for taking the time to post these Terry. Great job.


----------



## A4K (Mar 21, 2012)

I would soooo love to join yas on that next trip...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2012)

Good shots Terry! Thanks for them.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks very much for the kind words chaps. Yes Karl, Mick and I are planning Elvington next, to meet up with you, and probably at the time Jan is at my place. Will let you know when I know more. Not paying for the tour of the Halifax though - it's £60 per head!


----------



## rochie (Mar 21, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Thanks very much for the kind words chaps. Yes Karl, Mick and I are planning Elvington next, to meet up with you, and probably at the time Jan is at my place. Will let you know when I know more. Not paying for the tour of the Halifax though - it's £60 per head!



£60, stuff that !!!!!

sounds like a plan hope we can work it out


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 21, 2012)

Beautiful job presenting these pictures Terry. I makes you feel as if you were there yourself. Your time and effort putting this thread together is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## rochie (Mar 21, 2012)

A4K said:


> I would soooo love to join yas on that next trip...


you know where we are mate and your more than welcome to join us


----------



## Airframes (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks Glenn, and Yes Evan, if you can, get yer arris over here! Sure we'll find you somewhere to kip - even if it's a camp bed!


----------



## A4K (Mar 22, 2012)

Cheers guys! Will look into this...(could take CVs and look for work while I'm at it...)


----------



## woljags (Mar 22, 2012)

Terry i don't mind sending you a donation for you to go ,pm me


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2012)

Terry, great stuff here.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 22, 2012)

rochie said:


> £60, stuff that !!!!!
> 
> sounds like a plan hope we can work it out


60? I want walk through not buy it , it usually cost about $5.00 for the Lanc or whatever B17s are around


----------



## Airframes (Mar 22, 2012)

I agree Neil. Don't mind paying a reasonable fee, to help with the upkeep, volunteers time etc, but £60, *per head*, pre-booked, seems a bit steep to me!
Just wondering if there have been some major changes at the Museum, as their web site used to be excellent, with easy access, a good '3D' site plan and so on, and now, it's 'arty farty' designer stuff, giving more than a hint of 'Local Government' involvement ... but I hope I'm wrong !


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 22, 2012)

Airframes said:


> I agree Neil. Don't mind paying a reasonable fee, to help with the upkeep, volunteers time etc, but £60, *per head*, pre-booked, seems a bit steep to me!
> Just wondering if there have been some major changes at the Museum, as their web site used to be excellent, with easy access, a good '3D' site plan and so on, and now, it's 'arty farty' designer stuff, giving more than a hint of 'Local Government' involvement ... but I hope I'm wrong !


you can almost buy a one way to this side of the pond for that much, it sure moves my bucket list to check out a euro airshow dpwn a whack. Mayne I'll drive tje 3.5 hours to see the real Hally in Trenton


----------



## Airframes (Mar 22, 2012)

Real Halifax? Thought there were only two - the Elvington composite (real fuselage and other bits, Hastings wings) and the RAF Museum example, rescued from lake Hocklingen, Norway.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 22, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Real Halifax? Thought there were only two - the Elvington composite (real fuselage and other bits, Hastings wings) and the RAF Museum example, rescued from lake Hocklingen, Norway.


The one at the RCAF museum I believe it is the most original one NA337 2p-x 644 SQN
The Story of Halifax NA337 2P-X « National Air Force Museum of Canada
I could drive there and back $40 have a beer and 2 table dances


----------



## Airframes (Mar 22, 2012)

Great info Neil, many thanks. 
I really think that whoever now runs Elvington are taking the p*** asking 60 quid per person to tour the Hally. OK, it costs to keep it in good condition (recently had to have cash spent on re-furbishing, due to structural problems with the floor), and donations to a museum are always welcome - but that cost seems very high to me. Either make it a reasonable charge, or don't have it open at all, unless for special requests from researchers, authors, TV companies etc., as most museums would.
No doubt I'll learn more when I visit the place - don't want to 'knock' them unjustifiably at this stage.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 22, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Great info Neil, many thanks.
> I really think that whoever now runs Elvington are taking the p*** asking 60 quid per person to tour the Hally. OK, it costs to keep it in good condition (recently had to have cash spent on re-furbishing, due to structural problems with the floor), and donations to a museum are always welcome - but that cost seems very high to me. Either make it a reasonable charge, or don't have it open at all, unless for special requests from researchers, authors, TV companies etc., as most museums would.
> No doubt I'll learn more when I visit the place - don't want to 'knock' them unjustifiably at this stage.


an interesting thing you might read about the Trenton Hallie is the the part on primer inside the aircraft
"Much of what appears to be corrosion in the pictures is actually just bare metal which as discoloured. In accordance with wartime efforts, the RAF did not bother with priming, a fact especially apparent on the insides, where the inside fuselage was left in natural metal anywhere past the immediate crew stations."


----------



## A4K (Mar 23, 2012)

Great link Neil, Thanks!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes, this was common on the Halifax, and also the Wellington. The Lanc, however, was Cockpit Green aft of the main spar throughout, and matt black forward of the spar. Those fittings in the bare metal areas of the Halli not pre-painted at the factory, were finished in matt silver.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 23, 2012)

There's another Halifax restoration project in the works here:http://www.57rescuecanada.com/


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 23, 2012)

Airframes said:


> I agree Neil. Don't mind paying a reasonable fee, to help with the upkeep, volunteers time etc, but £60, *per head*, pre-booked, seems a bit steep to me!


 I paid $60 a few years back to go in a DC-3, but that included a 20 minute ride


----------

